# found sick pigeon



## sanu1 (Dec 26, 2011)

hi guys i found a sick pigeon what should i do


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

What's wrong with the Pigeon? With some more details and some pics of the bird and droppings will be helpful. Thanks for helping the Pigeon and welcome to PT.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

We're gonna need more info than that!


----------

